# is my SSD dying? JBD2: Detected IO errors while flushing

## indietrash

I got this "interesting" error message a thousand times:

```

JBD2: Detected IO errors while flushing file data on sda2-8

```

I rebooted, and now I don't get it... yet. Prior to getting the thousand above-mentioned errors, I got this, which might be relevant:

```

Dec 10 09:04:14 lolbook kernel: [231081.060648] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 165680640

Dec 10 09:04:14 lolbook kernel: [231081.060651] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 19661248

Dec 10 09:04:14 lolbook kernel: [231081.060655] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 19661249

```

I got the above when waking the laptop up from suspend (I didn't notice it then, but I can tell by laptop tools also logging to the kernel messages). later, I got this rather ominous-looking line of messages:

```

Dec 10 09:04:21 lolbook kernel: [231088.051144] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x7 SErr 0x440100 action 0x6 frozen

Dec 10 09:04:21 lolbook kernel: [231088.051152] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

Dec 10 09:04:21 lolbook kernel: [231088.051158] ata1: SError: { UnrecovData CommWake Handshk }

Dec 10 09:04:21 lolbook kernel: [231088.051163] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Dec 10 09:04:21 lolbook kernel: [231088.051174] ata1.00: cmd 61/28:00:78:9d:b8/00:00:09:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 20480 out

Dec 10 09:04:21 lolbook kernel: [231088.051174]          res 40/00:10:28:ad:85/00:00:08:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

Dec 10 09:04:21 lolbook kernel: [231088.051179] ata1.00: status: { DRDY }

Dec 10 09:04:21 lolbook kernel: [231088.051183] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Dec 10 09:04:21 lolbook kernel: [231088.051193] ata1.00: cmd 61/08:08:60:9f:fb/00:00:0a:00:00/40 tag 1 ncq 4096 out

Dec 10 09:04:21 lolbook kernel: [231088.051193]          res 40/00:10:28:ad:85/00:00:08:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.051197] ata1.00: status: { DRDY }

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.051201] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.051210] ata1.00: cmd 61/08:10:28:ad:85/00:00:08:00:00/40 tag 2 ncq 4096 out

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.051210]          res 40/00:10:28:ad:85/00:00:08:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.051214] ata1.00: status: { DRDY }

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.051223] ata1: hard resetting link

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.355617] ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.360380] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.360418] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.360424] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.380267] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.380300] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.380305] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.390651] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391112] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391116] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391120] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391123] Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] [descriptor]

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391129] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391132]         72 0b 00 00 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391147]         08 85 ad 28 

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391156] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391159] Add. Sense: No additional sense information

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391163] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] CDB: 

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391165] Write(10): 2a 00 09 b8 9d 78 00 00 28 00

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391180] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 163093880

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391186] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 19337903

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391195] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 19337904

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391199] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 19337905

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391203] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 19337906

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391206] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 19337907

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391217] EXT4-fs warning (device sda2): ext4_end_bio:250: I/O error writing to inode 1323342 (offset 182886400 size 20480 starting block 20386740)

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391234] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391237] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391241] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391243] Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] [descriptor]

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391247] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391250]         72 0b 00 00 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391265]         08 85 ad 28 

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391275] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391278] Add. Sense: No additional sense information

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391284] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] CDB: 

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391287] Write(10): 2a 00 0a fb 9f 60 00 00 08 00

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391306] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 184262496

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391308] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 21983980

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391311] EXT4-fs warning (device sda2): ext4_end_bio:250: I/O error writing to inode 1310813 (offset 1851392 size 4096 starting block 23032813)

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391316] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391317] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391318] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391319] Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] [descriptor]

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391321] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391322]         72 0b 00 00 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391329]         08 85 ad 28 

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391332] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391333] Add. Sense: No additional sense information

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391335] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] CDB: 

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391336] Write(10): 2a 00 08 85 ad 28 00 00 08 00

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391341] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 142978344

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391343] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 16823461

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391346] EXT4-fs warning (device sda2): ext4_end_bio:250: I/O error writing to inode 1310741 (offset 86016 size 4096 starting block 17872294)

Dec 10 09:04:22 lolbook kernel: [231088.391350] ata1: EH complete

Dec 10 09:04:23 lolbook dhcpcd[3198]: wlan0: leased 128.39.80.95 for 600 seconds

Dec 10 09:04:23 lolbook kernel: [231089.959482] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x440100 action 0x6 frozen

Dec 10 09:04:23 lolbook kernel: [231089.959491] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

Dec 10 09:04:23 lolbook kernel: [231089.959499] ata1: SError: { UnrecovData CommWake Handshk }

Dec 10 09:04:23 lolbook kernel: [231089.959507] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Dec 10 09:04:23 lolbook kernel: [231089.959524] ata1.00: cmd 61/08:00:00:68:07/00:00:03:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 4096 out

Dec 10 09:04:23 lolbook kernel: [231089.959524]          res 40/00:00:00:68:07/00:00:03:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

Dec 10 09:04:23 lolbook kernel: [231089.959532] ata1.00: status: { DRDY }

Dec 10 09:04:23 lolbook kernel: [231089.959543] ata1: hard resetting link

Dec 10 09:04:24 lolbook kernel: [231090.263777] ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

Dec 10 09:04:24 lolbook kernel: [231090.275330] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

Dec 10 09:04:24 lolbook kernel: [231090.275415] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

Dec 10 09:04:24 lolbook kernel: [231090.275423] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

Dec 10 09:04:24 lolbook kernel: [231090.295262] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

Dec 10 09:04:24 lolbook kernel: [231090.295293] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

Dec 10 09:04:24 lolbook kernel: [231090.295300] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

Dec 10 09:04:24 lolbook kernel: [231090.305608] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

Dec 10 09:04:24 lolbook kernel: [231090.306013] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

Dec 10 09:04:24 lolbook kernel: [231090.306018] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

Dec 10 09:04:24 lolbook kernel: [231090.306022] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

Dec 10 09:04:24 lolbook kernel: [231090.306024] Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] [descriptor]

Dec 10 09:04:24 lolbook kernel: [231090.306031] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):

Dec 10 09:04:24 lolbook kernel: [231090.306034]         72 0b 00 00 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 

Dec 10 09:04:24 lolbook kernel: [231090.306050]         03 07 68 00 

Dec 10 09:04:24 lolbook kernel: [231090.306057] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

Dec 10 09:04:24 lolbook kernel: [231090.306061] Add. Sense: No additional sense information

Dec 10 09:04:24 lolbook kernel: [231090.306065] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] CDB: 

Dec 10 09:04:24 lolbook kernel: [231090.306067] Write(10): 2a 00 03 07 68 00 00 00 08 00

Dec 10 09:04:24 lolbook kernel: [231090.306081] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 50817024

Dec 10 09:04:24 lolbook kernel: [231090.306088] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 5303296

Dec 10 09:04:24 lolbook kernel: [231090.306097] EXT4-fs warning (device sda2): ext4_end_bio:250: I/O error writing to inode 1310820 (offset 0 size 4096 starting block 6352129)

Dec 10 09:04:24 lolbook kernel: [231090.306113] ata1: EH complete

```

and here's the last line of messages before the first I/O flushing errors:

```

Dec 10 09:04:34 lolbook kernel: [231100.954336] ata1: limiting SATA link speed to 3.0 Gbps

Dec 10 09:04:34 lolbook kernel: [231100.954339] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x440101 action 0x6 frozen

Dec 10 09:04:34 lolbook kernel: [231100.954340] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

Dec 10 09:04:34 lolbook kernel: [231100.954342] ata1: SError: { RecovData UnrecovData CommWake Handshk }

Dec 10 09:04:34 lolbook kernel: [231100.954343] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Dec 10 09:04:34 lolbook kernel: [231100.954346] ata1.00: cmd 61/60:00:08:68:07/00:00:03:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 49152 out

Dec 10 09:04:34 lolbook kernel: [231100.954346]          res 40/00:00:08:68:07/00:00:03:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

Dec 10 09:04:34 lolbook kernel: [231100.954348] ata1.00: status: { DRDY }

Dec 10 09:04:34 lolbook kernel: [231100.954351] ata1: hard resetting link

Dec 10 09:04:35 lolbook kernel: [231101.258391] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 320)

Dec 10 09:04:35 lolbook kernel: [231101.269627] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

Dec 10 09:04:35 lolbook kernel: [231101.269863] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

Dec 10 09:04:35 lolbook kernel: [231101.269869] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

Dec 10 09:04:35 lolbook kernel: [231101.289540] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

Dec 10 09:04:35 lolbook kernel: [231101.289738] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

Dec 10 09:04:35 lolbook kernel: [231101.289744] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

Dec 10 09:04:35 lolbook kernel: [231101.300170] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

Dec 10 09:04:35 lolbook kernel: [231101.300634] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

Dec 10 09:04:35 lolbook kernel: [231101.300638] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

Dec 10 09:04:35 lolbook kernel: [231101.300641] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

Dec 10 09:04:35 lolbook kernel: [231101.300643] Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] [descriptor]

Dec 10 09:04:35 lolbook kernel: [231101.300648] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):

Dec 10 09:04:35 lolbook kernel: [231101.300651]         72 0b 00 00 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 

Dec 10 09:04:35 lolbook kernel: [231101.300664]         03 07 68 08 

Dec 10 09:04:35 lolbook kernel: [231101.300670] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

Dec 10 09:04:35 lolbook kernel: [231101.300673] Add. Sense: No additional sense information

Dec 10 09:04:35 lolbook kernel: [231101.300676] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] CDB: 

Dec 10 09:04:35 lolbook kernel: [231101.300678] Write(10): 2a 00 03 07 68 08 00 00 60 00

Dec 10 09:04:35 lolbook kernel: [231101.300688] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 50817032

Dec 10 09:04:35 lolbook kernel: [231101.300694] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 5303297

Dec 10 09:04:35 lolbook kernel: [231101.300702] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 5303298

Dec 10 09:04:35 lolbook kernel: [231101.300706] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 5303299

Dec 10 09:04:35 lolbook kernel: [231101.300709] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 5303300

Dec 10 09:04:35 lolbook kernel: [231101.300712] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 5303301

Dec 10 09:04:35 lolbook kernel: [231101.300715] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 5303302

Dec 10 09:04:35 lolbook kernel: [231101.300718] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 5303303

Dec 10 09:04:35 lolbook kernel: [231101.300720] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 5303304

Dec 10 09:04:35 lolbook kernel: [231101.300730] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 5303305

Dec 10 09:04:35 lolbook kernel: [231101.300733] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 5303306

Dec 10 09:04:35 lolbook kernel: [231101.300738] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 5303307

Dec 10 09:04:35 lolbook kernel: [231101.300741] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 5303308

Dec 10 09:04:35 lolbook kernel: [231101.300749] EXT4-fs warning (device sda2): ext4_end_bio:250: I/O error writing to inode 2359911 (offset 0 size 49152 starting block 6352141)

Dec 10 09:04:35 lolbook kernel: [231101.300761] ata1: EH complete

```

here's what smartctl has to say:

```

smartctl 6.1 2013-03-16 r3800 [x86_64-linux-3.5.7-gentoo] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-13, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Device Model:     ADATA XM11 128GB

Serial Number:    3301120505000061

LU WWN Device Id: 0 000000 000000000

Firmware Version: 5.0.2a

User Capacity:    128,035,676,160 bytes [128 GB]

Sector Size:      512 bytes logical/physical

Rotation Rate:    Solid State Device

Device is:        Not in smartctl database [for details use: -P showall]

ATA Version is:   ATA8-ACS, ACS-2 T13/2015-D revision 3

SATA Version is:  SATA 3.0, 6.0 Gb/s (current: 6.0 Gb/s)

Local Time is:    Tue Dec 10 10:09:35 2013 CET

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x00)   Offline data collection activity

               was never started.

               Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0)   The previous self-test routine completed

               without error or no self-test has ever 

               been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:       (    0) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:           (0x7b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

               Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

               Suspend Offline collection upon new

               command.

               Offline surface scan supported.

               Self-test supported.

               Conveyance Self-test supported.

               Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)   Saves SMART data before entering

               power-saving mode.

               Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01)   Error logging supported.

               General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:     (   1) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:     (  48) minutes.

Conveyance self-test routine

recommended polling time:     (   2) minutes.

SCT capabilities:           (0x0021)   SCT Status supported.

               SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   100   100   050    Pre-fail  Always       -       2937529

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   003    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       2918 (37 30 0)

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   098   098   000    Old_age   Always       -       2500

171 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

172 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

174 Unknown_Attribute       0x0030   000   000   000    Old_age   Offline      -       264

177 Wear_Leveling_Count     0x0000   000   000   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

181 Program_Fail_Cnt_Total  0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

182 Erase_Fail_Count_Total  0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   039   083   000    Old_age   Always       -       39 (Min/Max 13/83)

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001c   120   120   000    Old_age   Offline      -       2937529

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0033   100   100   003    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

201 Unknown_SSD_Attribute   0x001c   120   120   000    Old_age   Offline      -       2937529

204 Soft_ECC_Correction     0x001c   120   120   000    Old_age   Offline      -       2937529

230 Unknown_SSD_Attribute   0x0013   100   100   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       100

231 Temperature_Celsius     0x0013   100   100   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

233 Media_Wearout_Indicator 0x0000   000   000   000    Old_age   Offline      -       3715

234 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       3831

241 Total_LBAs_Written      0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       3831

242 Total_LBAs_Read         0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       5501

SMART Error Log not supported

SMART Self-test Log not supported

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

so, uh, what's wrong?

perhaps worth mentioning is that I had connected two other devices (portable music player on sdc, external ext4 hdd drive on sdd) via usb, prior to suspending and walking to school.

if I have left out other relevant information, please let me know. I'll post here if it happens again, which I unfortunately think it will...

----------

## krinn

Generally you get error reading section or writing sector kind of errors on a dying disk.

So even it's still possible the disk is dying... You still have good chances it's not that :

- Bad configuration of the disk, os, driver or bios

- Bad cable, so the communication with the controller and the disk is bad.

- Bad controller (more easy to see, as it will do the same with others devices)

- Bad/dying/too low power: adding devices that eat too much power won't let your computer stopped, but will gives hard time to device that need it. Same goes for a dying PSU, and also poor PSU doesn't produce what they are state to produce (in case you doubt, yes it means many PSU specs are lies)

In order :

-Check the cable is well fixed on the controller and the disk, while you're at it, check power cable fixation too. Or use another cable and makes sure power and the new cable are well plug.

-You should remove other devices you have add to remove power problem, check how it then works.

-And if problem is still there, readd one of the disk to see if that disk is also getting weird. (for controller sanity)

The other cases (misconfiguration of disk/driver/bios) should be known already to you : You have change something or not. And please stay silent or tells you have change something, but don't answer the classic "I didn't touch anything" if you have done changes  :Smile: 

- last hope: add disk to another computer or change PSU to make sure.

- If you are here, now you can say your disk is dying.

----------

## indietrash

-I can't check any cables. it's a laptop. if I open it I will void warranty. further, everything is soldered together, so I doubt there's a cable issue.

-I have no removable devices attached, though I did have two devices attached earlier today, prior to the error messages.

-I only have one device, so I can't verify if the controller is broken that way

-I haven't changed any of the configurations since I got the laptop well over a year ago

-I can't really plug it out as it is soldered to the motherboard, so I can't test it anywhere else.

still no errors since I rebooted though, so I am hopeful. thank you for your reply.  :Smile: 

----------

## krinn

Sorry miss the "laptop" part.

At least warranty should cover the disk too.

Times to backup datas  :Smile: 

----------

## shazeal

 *indietrash wrote:*   

> 
> 
>   5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   003    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
> 
> 

 

Its not an SSD wear error atleast. It would have to be the SSD controller chip or Motherboard, or possibly ram.

Test your ram with memtest. It could also be a kernel specific bug so try upgrading/downgrading?

----------

## indietrash

I didn't know it could be RAM-related. is it interesting to note, then, that:

1. I have an issue with over-commit to RAM when I copy files onto external drives. if I try to cp several GBs, it puts them all in RAM first, making my laptop unusable.

2. I suspend my laptop to RAM frequently

and yesterday when this occurred, I had first copied a bunch of stuff to external drives, then suspended my laptop to RAM, then waked it up twenty minutes later.

the good news is, at least, that it still hasn't happened. I will actively try to reproduce the error now, by doing the same things I did yesterday morning. call it scientific curiosity.  :Wink: 

----------

## indietrash

it happened again. dumping this here because I have to reboot.

Dec 11 08:46:38 lolbook laptop-mode: Laptop mode 

Dec 11 08:46:38 lolbook laptop-mode: enabled, active [unchanged]

Dec 11 08:46:38 lolbook laptop-mode: Laptop mode 

Dec 11 08:46:38 lolbook laptop-mode: enabled, active

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38193.781361] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x7 SErr 0x48c0000 action 0xe frozen

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38193.781369] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x04000040, connection status changed

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38193.781375] ata1: SError: { CommWake 10B8B LinkSeq DevExch }

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38193.781381] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38193.781392] ata1.00: cmd 61/00:00:00:a8:ac/04:00:0e:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 524288 out

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38193.781392]          res 40/00:50:60:59:80/00:00:04:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38193.781397] ata1.00: status: { DRDY }

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38193.781401] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38193.781410] ata1.00: cmd 61/00:08:00:ac:ac/04:00:0e:00:00/40 tag 1 ncq 524288 out

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38193.781410]          res 40/00:50:60:59:80/00:00:04:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38193.781415] ata1.00: status: { DRDY }

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38193.781418] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38193.781427] ata1.00: cmd 61/78:10:00:b0:ac/02:00:0e:00:00/40 tag 2 ncq 323584 out

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38193.781427]          res 40/00:50:60:59:80/00:00:04:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38193.781432] ata1.00: status: { DRDY }

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38193.781440] ata1: hard resetting link

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.502549] ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.513842] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.513895] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.513901] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.533745] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.533777] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.533783] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544113] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544523] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544526] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544529] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544530] Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] [descriptor]

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544534] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544536]         72 0b 00 00 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544546]         04 80 59 60 

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544551] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544553] Add. Sense: No additional sense information

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544556] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] CDB: 

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544557] Write(10): 2a 00 0e ac a8 00 00 04 00 00

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544566] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 246196224

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544573] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725696

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544584] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725697

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544616] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725698

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544618] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725699

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544620] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725700

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544622] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725701

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544626] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725702

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544629] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725703

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544631] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725704

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544635] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725705

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544637] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725706

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544640] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725707

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544642] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725708

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544644] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725709

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544647] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725710

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544649] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725711

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544652] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725712

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544654] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725713

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544656] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725714

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544659] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725715

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544661] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725716

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544663] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725717

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544665] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725718

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544667] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725719

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544669] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725720

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544671] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725721

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544673] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725722

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544675] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725723

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544677] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725724

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544679] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725725

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544681] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725726

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544683] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725727

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544685] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725728

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544687] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725729

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544689] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725730

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544691] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725731

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544693] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725732

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544695] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725733

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544697] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725734

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544699] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725735

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544701] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725736

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544703] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725737

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544704] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725738

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544706] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725739

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544708] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725740

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544710] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725741

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544712] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725742

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544714] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725743

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544716] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725744

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544718] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725745

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544720] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725746

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544722] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725747

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544724] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725748

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544726] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725749

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544728] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725750

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544731] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725751

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544733] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725752

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544735] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725753

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544738] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725754

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544740] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725755

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544742] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725756

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544745] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725757

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544749] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725758

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544751] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725759

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544753] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725760

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544756] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725761

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544758] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725762

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544761] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725763

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544763] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725764

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544765] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725765

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544768] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725766

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544771] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725767

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544773] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725768

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544782] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725769

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544784] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725770

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544787] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725771

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544793] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725772

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544795] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725773

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544798] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725774

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544800] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725775

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544802] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725776

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544805] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725777

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544807] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725778

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544810] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725779

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544814] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725780

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544819] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725781

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544823] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725782

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544826] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725783

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544831] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725784

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544834] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725785

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544838] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725786

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544842] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725787

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544846] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725788

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544850] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725789

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544854] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725790

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544857] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725791

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544861] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725792

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544865] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725793

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544869] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725794

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544872] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725795

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544876] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725796

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544880] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725797

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544883] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725798

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544886] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725799

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544889] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725800

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544892] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725801

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544894] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725802

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544898] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725803

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544901] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725804

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544905] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725805

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544909] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725806

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544913] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725807

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544916] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725808

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544920] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725809

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544923] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725810

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544927] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725811

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544931] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725812

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544934] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725813

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544938] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725814

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544942] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725815

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544945] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725816

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544949] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725817

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544953] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725818

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544957] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725819

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544960] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725820

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544964] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725821

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544968] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725822

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544972] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725823

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544979] EXT4-fs warning (device sda2): ext4_end_bio:250: I/O error writing to inode 2168501 (offset 0 size 524288 starting block 30774656)

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.544996] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545000] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545004] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545008] Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] [descriptor]

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545027] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545045]         72 0b 00 00 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545105]         04 80 59 60 

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545123] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545124] Add. Sense: No additional sense information

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545127] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] CDB: 

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545128] Write(10): 2a 00 0e ac ac 00 00 04 00 00

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545135] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 246197248

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545137] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725824

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545141] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725825

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545142] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725826

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545145] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725827

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545147] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725828

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545149] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725829

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545151] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725830

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545153] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725831

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545155] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725832

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545157] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725833

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545159] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725834

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545161] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725835

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545163] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725836

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545166] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725837

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545168] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725838

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545170] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725839

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545172] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725840

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545174] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725841

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545176] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725842

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545178] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725843

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545180] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725844

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545182] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725845

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545184] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725846

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545187] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725847

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545190] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725848

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545192] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725849

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545195] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725850

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545198] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725851

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545202] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725852

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545204] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725853

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545207] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725854

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545209] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725855

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545212] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725856

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545214] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725857

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545216] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725858

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545219] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725859

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545221] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725860

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545223] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725861

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545226] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725862

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545228] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725863

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545231] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725864

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545233] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725865

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545235] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725866

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545238] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725867

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545240] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725868

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545243] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725869

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545245] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725870

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545248] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725871

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545250] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725872

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545252] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725873

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545255] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725874

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545257] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725875

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545260] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725876

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545262] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725877

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545265] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725878

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545267] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725879

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545270] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725880

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545272] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725881

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545275] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725882

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545277] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725883

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545280] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725884

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545283] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725885

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545285] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725886

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545288] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725887

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545290] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725888

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545293] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725889

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545296] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725890

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545298] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725891

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545301] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725892

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545304] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725893

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545306] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725894

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545309] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725895

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545311] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725896

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545314] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725897

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545316] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725898

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545319] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725899

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545321] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725900

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545323] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725901

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545326] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725902

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545328] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725903

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545331] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725904

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545333] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725905

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545336] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725906

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545338] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725907

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545341] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725908

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545344] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725909

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545346] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725910

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545348] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725911

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545351] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725912

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545353] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725913

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545356] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725914

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545360] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725915

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545362] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725916

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545364] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725917

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545373] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725918

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545379] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725919

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545383] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725920

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545386] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725921

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545389] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725922

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545393] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725923

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545395] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725924

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545397] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725925

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545399] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725926

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545402] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725927

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545405] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725928

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545407] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725929

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545410] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725930

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545412] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725931

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545416] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725932

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545419] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725933

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545422] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725934

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545424] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725935

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545427] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725936

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545434] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725937

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545436] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725938

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545440] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725939

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545443] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725940

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545446] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725941

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545449] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725942

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545451] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725943

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545454] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725944

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545457] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725945

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545459] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725946

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545462] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725947

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545464] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725948

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545467] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725949

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545469] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725950

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545471] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725951

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545477] EXT4-fs warning (device sda2): ext4_end_bio:250: I/O error writing to inode 2168501 (offset 524288 size 524288 starting block 30774784)

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545490] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545493] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545496] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545497] Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] [descriptor]

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545500] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545501]         72 0b 00 00 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545559]         04 80 59 60 

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545567] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545571] Add. Sense: No additional sense information

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545575] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] CDB: 

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545577] Write(10): 2a 00 0e ac b0 00 00 02 78 00

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545590] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 246198272

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545593] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725952

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545600] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725953

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545602] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725954

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545605] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725955

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545607] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725956

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545610] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725957

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545612] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725958

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545615] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725959

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545617] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725960

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545620] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725961

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545623] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725962

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545626] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725963

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545628] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725964

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545630] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725965

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545633] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725966

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545635] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725967

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545638] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725968

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545640] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725969

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545643] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725970

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545645] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725971

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545648] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725972

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545650] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725973

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545653] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725974

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545655] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725975

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545658] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725976

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545666] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725977

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545673] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725978

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545675] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725979

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545677] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725980

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545680] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725981

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545683] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725982

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545685] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725983

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545688] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725984

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545691] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725985

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545693] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725986

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545696] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725987

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545699] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725988

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545702] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725989

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545705] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725990

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545707] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725991

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545710] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725992

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545712] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725993

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545715] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725994

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545717] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725995

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545720] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725996

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545722] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725997

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545725] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725998

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545727] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29725999

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545735] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29726000

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545740] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29726001

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545743] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29726002

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545745] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29726003

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545748] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29726004

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545751] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29726005

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545753] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29726006

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545756] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29726007

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545758] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29726008

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545761] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29726009

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545763] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29726010

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545766] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29726011

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545768] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29726012

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545772] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29726013

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545776] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29726014

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545779] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29726015

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545783] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29726016

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545785] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29726017

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545787] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29726018

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545789] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29726019

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545791] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29726020

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545793] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29726021

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545797] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29726022

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545799] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29726023

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545802] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29726024

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545804] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29726025

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545807] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29726026

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545809] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29726027

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545812] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29726028

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545814] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29726029

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545816] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29726030

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545821] EXT4-fs warning (device sda2): ext4_end_bio:250: I/O error writing to inode 2168501 (offset 1048576 size 323584 starting block 30774863)

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.545830] ata1: EH complete

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.557659] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x400101 action 0x6 frozen

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.557666] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.557671] ata1: SError: { RecovData UnrecovData Handshk }

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.557677] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.557692] ata1.00: cmd 61/08:00:40:cf:53/00:00:05:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 4096 out

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.557692]          res 40/00:00:40:cf:53/00:00:05:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.557694] ata1.00: status: { DRDY }

Dec 11 08:50:22 lolbook kernel: [38194.557697] ata1: hard resetting link

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38194.862003] ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38194.873092] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38194.873262] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38194.873268] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38194.893334] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38194.893372] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38194.893378] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38194.903661] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38194.904068] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38194.904076] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38194.904082] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38194.904086] Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] [descriptor]

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38194.904120] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38194.904122]         72 0b 00 00 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38194.904154]         05 53 cf 40 

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38194.904165] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38194.904178] Add. Sense: No additional sense information

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38194.904183] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] CDB: 

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38194.904185] Write(10): 2a 00 05 53 cf 40 00 00 08 00

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38194.904200] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 89378624

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38194.904206] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 10123496

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38194.904232] EXT4-fs warning (device sda2): ext4_end_bio:250: I/O error writing to inode 2168490 (offset 0 size 4096 starting block 11172329)

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38194.904255] ata1: EH complete

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.113417] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x3 SErr 0x440101 action 0x6 frozen

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.113425] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.113431] ata1: SError: { RecovData UnrecovData CommWake Handshk }

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.113436] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.113447] ata1.00: cmd 61/00:00:00:78:ac/04:00:0e:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 524288 out

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.113447]          res 40/00:00:00:78:ac/00:00:0e:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.113452] ata1.00: status: { DRDY }

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.113456] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.113465] ata1.00: cmd 61/28:08:00:7c:ac/01:00:0e:00:00/40 tag 1 ncq 151552 out

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.113465]          res 40/00:00:00:78:ac/00:00:0e:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.113470] ata1.00: status: { DRDY }

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.113478] ata1: hard resetting link

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.417165] ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.428720] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.428783] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.428789] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.448620] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.448653] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.448659] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459006] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459427] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459432] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459436] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459439] Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] [descriptor]

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459445] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459447]         72 0b 00 00 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459463]         0e ac 78 00 

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459470] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459473] Add. Sense: No additional sense information

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459478] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] CDB: 

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459480] Write(10): 2a 00 0e ac 78 00 00 04 00 00

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459493] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 246183936

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459501] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724160

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459511] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724161

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459515] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724162

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459518] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724163

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459522] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724164

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459525] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724165

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459529] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724166

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459532] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724167

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459542] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724168

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459546] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724169

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459553] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724170

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459556] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724171

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459563] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724172

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459566] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724173

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459573] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724174

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459576] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724175

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459580] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724176

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459588] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724177

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459605] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724178

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459606] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724179

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459608] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724180

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459609] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724181

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459611] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724182

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459612] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724183

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459613] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724184

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459614] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724185

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459616] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724186

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459617] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724187

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459618] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724188

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459620] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724189

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459621] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724190

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459622] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724191

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459624] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724192

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459625] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724193

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459627] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724194

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459628] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724195

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459630] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724196

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459631] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724197

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459632] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724198

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459633] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724199

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459635] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724200

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459636] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724201

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459637] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724202

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459638] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724203

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459640] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724204

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459642] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724205

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459644] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724206

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459646] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724207

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459647] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724208

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459650] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724209

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459651] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724210

Dec 11 08:50:23 lolbook kernel: [38195.459653] Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 29724211

so now fun things like:

# touch a

touch: cannot touch ‘a’: Read-only file system

and now I have to reboot to be able to uhm do anything.

----------

## indietrash

rebooted and now everything works again. something very wrong happens when I suspend, walk to school, wake up the laptop again. any ideas?

----------

## indietrash

one theory is that it is correlated with cold. when I walk to school in -10 degrees Celsius, the laptop has typically not been used much in the morning. when I walk home (also in -10 degrees), it is still warm from being used the whole day. I'm not sure how much merit this idea has. what do you guys think? please note that it has, so far, *only* happened after walking to school. never the other way around, or when being awoken after being suspended during the night.

I also found this in my kernel messages:

```

Dec 10 19:45:59 lolbook kernel: [35304.679549] CPU2: Package power limit notification (total events = 3479)

Dec 10 19:45:59 lolbook kernel: [35304.679551] CPU0: Package power limit notification (total events = 3479)

Dec 10 19:45:59 lolbook kernel: [35304.679567] CPU1: Package power limit notification (total events = 3477)

Dec 10 19:45:59 lolbook kernel: [35304.679568] CPU3: Package power limit notification (total events = 3478)

Dec 10 19:45:59 lolbook kernel: [35304.681268] CPU2: Package power limit normal

Dec 10 19:45:59 lolbook kernel: [35304.681269] CPU0: Package power limit normal

Dec 10 19:45:59 lolbook kernel: [35304.681286] CPU1: Package power limit normal

Dec 10 19:45:59 lolbook kernel: [35304.681287] CPU3: Package power limit normal

```

and so on. it is supposed to be temperature related? and it only happened relatively soon after arriving at school (so when the laptop was still cold).

----------

## shazeal

If this is reproducible after suspend (assuming you mean s2ram? and not hibernate) and not other times after clean boot, it would have to be either RAM or software. Bad ram would more likely just segfault though. What kernel are you using?

EDIT: See here for the power limit thing http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1785211

Seems unrelated.

----------

## indietrash

the only way I have been able to reproduce it is by walking to school in the cold and waking it up. rebooting fixes the issue instantly. if I hibernate to RAM (after it has "broken") and wake it, it is still broken. if I hibernate to disk and wake it, it still broken. only a complete reboot fixes it.

I am running Linux 3.5.7.

----------

## broken_chaos

 *indietrash wrote:*   

> I am running Linux 3.5.7.

 

That's very outdated. You should be running something significantly newer, or one of the LTS kernels (3.2, 3.4, 3.10) -- updating it may help if this is software-related, as there's a lot of bugs that were fixed between 3.5.x and now.

----------

## indietrash

I am convinced it's a cold problem now. I emerged Firefox before walking to school today, to ensure that my laptop was warm when I got there, and lo and behold: no bork.

tomorrow, I will investigate if it's a RAM+cold problem by suspending to the SSD instead of RAM before walking to school (making sure the laptop will be cold). if that works, the problem should definitely be suspend to RAM + cold.

p.s.

I sincerely doubt outdated Linux the issue, as it's been working well for a long time

----------

## indietrash

today I suspended my laptop to the SSD instead of to RAM (I made sure to not make any backups before doing this, so that the laptop wouldn't suspect anything). then I walked to school, and woke the laptop, making sure it was very cold when I did this. and everything is fine.

thus I am reasonably certain the issue is suspending to RAM and cold.

----------

## willsomebody

Did suspending to SSD instead of RAM solve your problem for good? I just started experiencing the same problem with the same exact drive.

----------

